# Ausführen von CMD Befehlen



## Tommy Nightmare (21. Mrz 2017)

Hallo, 
ich möchte in meinem Programm eine HTML Datei öffnen. Unter Linux funktioniert der Befehl wunderbar:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec( <Befehl> );
```
In Windows möche ich das auch machen:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("start " + pathname + filename);
```
Wenn ichs mir im Debugging anschaue, dann siehts so aus:
"start C:/Users/Tommy/Comunio/Comunio_Kader.html"
Der Befehl funktioniert manuell in der CMD, bei Java bekomme ich aber einen Fehler:


Spoiler



Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "start": CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
   at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:1048)
   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:620)
   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:450)
   at java.lang.Runtime.exec(Runtime.java:347)
   at comuniomonitor.ComunioMonitor.writeTable(ComunioMonitor.java:352)
   at comuniomonitor.ComunioMonitor.main(ComunioMonitor.java:77)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden
   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.create(Native Method)
   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.<init>(ProcessImpl.java:386)
   at java.lang.ProcessImpl.start(ProcessImpl.java:137)
   at java.lang.ProcessBuilder.start(ProcessBuilder.java:1029)
   ... 5 more


Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Robat (21. Mrz 2017)

Wenn du den "Default-Browser" öffnen willst kannst du nicht nur "start" schreiben. Du musst noch ein "cmd /c " davor setzen.
Für eine Browser deiner Wahl schreib einfach "browsername.exe File".

Also als kleines Beispiel:


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start D:Mein/Pfad/Zu/Der/Seite/index.html");
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("chrome.exe D:/Mein/Pfad/Zu/Der/Seite/index.html");
```

Gruß Robert


----------



## Tommy Nightmare (21. Mrz 2017)

Vielen Dank, jetzt klappts


----------

